# Match response to target



## Potlood (Oct 24, 2010)

Match response to target

After downloading the latest version the program works still seemsless except for the filterpart. When I push [Match response to target] the program doesnt seem to do anything anymore. Can anyone help me out? :wave:

The 'button' changes from blue to grey and after that I can't push it anymore.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

The same is now happening to me. Ever since I installed the updated version I can do the same.

Can this be looked at asap as I need to do some EQing tomorrow and I like the automatic option.

cheers

Graham


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Please attach an mdat file that shows the problem and I'll investigate.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

John,

Will do mate but the measurements I took prior to the update were fine but since the update the function doesn't work. I will take some new measurements tonight and see if it works with new ones since the update.

cheers

Graham


----------



## krzys (Jul 19, 2006)

I had the same issue. The problem was that the target SPL level was to high and higher that the overall boost setting in the filter window. Try to adjust the target SPL level to more realistic one, ie lower it 
Chris


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Chris,

I tried that too. When I set the target level and click match to response nothing happened and it was greyed out. When I set the target level lower than the repsponse the match to response was still greyed out so you couldn't click it again. I had to exit the EQ function and go back in again but it still did the same.


cheers

Graham


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Potlood said:


> ... The 'button' changes from blue to grey and after that I can't push it anymore.


Are you seeing the new dialog box that warns that the level may be too high or too low? There is a new verification check in REW v5. After using Set Target Level, when I press Match Response to Target, a pop up dialog appears, titled Target Level and Speaker Type OK?, with an expanded text that "85% of the response in the match range is above the target, ..., Hit OK to continue anyway or Cancel." While this dialog box is open, the Match Response to Target is grayed out because the process is currently active. When I press OK, it continues along as normal. 

To help John isolate the problem, it would be nice to know which OS version you are using. This may be some focus issue where the dialog box is not appearing on top of Window. 

Bill

P.S. I see the warning dialog box fine with Windows Vista 32-bit.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

I will check this when I get home but I am running windows vista 64bit.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Potlood (Oct 24, 2010)

Windows 7 / 64 bit


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

John,

Here's my Mdat file of a measurement I did. I calibrated everything to 75db and it came out this high but I have tried set target level and doing it manually by lowering it and still no EQ filters are applied. I have un installed REW v5 and re installed it and the same happens.

Perhaps you could have a look at my file and let me know if I am doing something wrong. Before I could adjust the target level before fine and it would plot filters everytime.

I thought there was a V5 6.0 update but when I download it, it says 5.0.

cheers

Graham


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

That is down right weird, Graham. 

Without doing the Set Target Levels, I saw a message complaining that 99% of the data was above the target. After pressing OK, it did nothing and, as you said, the Match Response to Target is grayed out. 

After reloading the file, running Set Target Levels, and then doing Match Response to Target, there was no error message, and yet the Match Response to Target became gray and stayed that way. 

Bill


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bill,

For some wierd reason since re installing it again, it seems to be working fine. I reduced the volume on the onkyo so that the measurement was more on the 75 db line (essentially too low leve if you check measures) and it doesn't look like much EQ is required so I am going to leave the EQ other than the Audyssey I ran.

If I set the subwoofer levels to match 75db on the spl meters and then calibrate the spl meter within REW and then run a measurement, it comes out really high. At about 90 ish db. Hence why I had to reduced the volume on the Onkyo.

Not sure if this makes any difference but since taking the rca that is connected to the spl meter out off the sound card including the rca that goes to the onkyo, now it is not working again. I presume that this must be connected for it to work. If not then it is strange that it now doesn't work now I have disconnected everything from the sound card.

cheers

Graham


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks for the file Graham, I've fixed the problem and uploaded V5 Beta 7 with the fix.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

John,

Have you got the link for v 7.0 please mate.

cheers

Graham


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Graham, look in the Beta download area. 

Bill


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

It is in the usual place in the REW V5 Beta download post in the downloads area.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers guys, I have updated it now. 

John, I presume this will only take affect off any new measurements taken. I have saved my measurements from the previous update, re imported them into the new updated ver 7.0 and it doesn't work on those.

cheers

graham


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

John, I tried the new Windows download on Graham's .mdat file and I see the same behavior. Hmmm.
Bill


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

gperkins_1973 said:


> John, I presume this will only take affect off any new measurements taken.


That is correct.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I made a further tweak so that measurements made with Beta 6 will be fixed when they are loaded, I replaced the previous Beta 7 files with the tweaked versions.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you John, works perfectly now. :T

cheers

Graham


----------



## Potlood (Oct 24, 2010)

Here it works too now. :blink:


----------

